
20 000 free high-resolution photos from 40 sources - artnosenko
http://zoommyapp.com/
======
slindz
I feel weird about an app charging (admittedly, a negligible one time fee)
solely for access to images where all of the various creators intent was for
them to be free.

Am I overlooking the value of curation?

~~~
sharpfuryz
There are bunch of 'free image finders', some of them may mix commercial
stocks into results - why others couldn't be more fair and take one time
payment?

